# RS232 Automation Language



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

This could probably go in either construction or here, but since it has to do with control I figured I'd put it here for discussion.

At my day job (when I'm not installing home theaters), we do camera system integration. Basically there are cameras, lens controllers, image capture, and image processing that all have to work together. Right now I'm working on a serial port (RS232) interface that controls the lenses and other functions.

The beauty of the system is that it simply "shouts" commands over the RS232 port and the lenses do their thing (focus, aperture, shutter, etc). The computer we use to control everything is small and cheap.

So that got me thinking: RS232 control of home theater components is probably similar and I'd like to try my hand at using one of these computers to perhaps control the automation. 

The first step is figuring out what the language is for communication. Sadly none of the manuals seem to have this referenced.

Does anyone know of a website or book that has this kind of information? How do Creston or AMX systems get this info?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you meaning RS232 control of home theater components through wireless IR?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

RS232 through direct connection.


----------



## Turbe (Mar 31, 2008)

Some Manufacturers post this information, others, you must ask and some require you to license this.

I have to do this for ControlCAL, though I'm doing something different than what you want.

-Shawn


----------

